# torch lake perch/ crappie fishing



## thepikeman (Aug 11, 2009)

i am heading to torch lake in traverse city tomorrow night and would like to know what kind of perch or crappie the lake holds what do you use to catch and how do you work the baits
:help:


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Have you ever been there before? Torch is 30 miles plus from Traverse City...and it's not frozen, so I hope you're not planning on ice fishing. And although there are a few perch in it, I've never heard of any crappie in it, and I've lived about 5 miles from it for most of my life.


----------



## huntnfish2 (Jul 19, 2009)

I have fished torch for over 40 years and never caught a crappie out of Torch. Some perch, but you will have to work hard to find them. Torch is currently mostly open water---no ice fishing.


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

Your best bet for perch is gonna be Skeagmog. It has been slow out there lately, but ya never know. Elk is coughin up lakers but no perch or whitefish to speak of.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

I would suggest a different lake for perch and crappie..


----------



## burbotman (Feb 20, 2001)

Thepikeman, nearby lakes Clam, Intermediate, and Skegemog are better bets for both perch and crappie. Torch does not have suitable habitat for crappie. Torch has very sharp drop-offs that plunge to 300 ft and is reluctant to freeze over. It supports mainly coldwater species such as lakers, whitefish, ciscoe and burbot. The forementioned lakes are shallower and have plenty of structure, especially Skegemog. Hope this will help....Good luck.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

burbotman said:


> Thepikeman, nearby lakes Clam, Intermediate, and Skegemog are better bets for both perch and crappie. Torch does not have suitable habitat for crappie. Torch has very sharp drop-offs that plunge to 300 ft and is reluctant to freeze over. It supports mainly coldwater species such as lakers, whitefish, ciscoe and burbot. The forementioned lakes are shallower and have plenty of structure, especially Skegemog. Hope this will help....Good luck.


I've always wanted to fish torch for burbot. So since its not froze, a guy name burbot man should be know where they're biting.:lol: Do tell, pm's welcome.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Yep checked it out Sturday, north end is still very open... Might have to take the boat out for burbot


----------

